# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi > سوال: علت Runtime Error 217 a 00441296 چیست

## fahimi

سلام 
از دوستان گرمی که تجربه این ارور دارند  ،چگونه میتوان آن را  فیکس کرد؟
هتگام خروج از برنامه این ارور رخ می دهد
خودم فکر میکنم اشکالی در دیتابیس یا با یکی تیبل باشد  ولی علت را نتوانستم  پیدا کنم
 در ضمن  از Sql Server 2008 R2
کرده ام

----------


## fahimi

من از CxGrid از مجموعه DevExpress  استفاده کردم  مشکل از آن بود  آنرا  حذف و مجددا نصب کردم - مشکل حل شد-علتش را هم پیدا نکردم

----------


## sabasystem

> سلام 
> از دوستان گرمی که تجربه این ارور دارند  ،چگونه میتوان آن را  فیکس کرد؟
> هتگام خروج از برنامه این ارور رخ می دهد
> خودم فکر میکنم اشکالی در دیتابیس یا با یکی تیبل باشد  ولی علت را نتوانستم  پیدا کنم
>  در ضمن  از Sql Server 2008 R2
> کرده ام


سلام .من مدتها با این مشکل روبه رو بودم و ترفندهایی که توسط سایتهای مختلف گفته شد پاسخی روشنی برایم نداشت تا اینکه خودم این مشکل رو پیدا و حل کردم
حال نکاتی برای حل این مسئله:
1-ارورهای ران تایم  و close the program اغلب در ویندوزهای 64 بیتی رویت می شود لذا توصیه میگردد اگر ram شما از 4 بالاتر نیست ویندوز 32 بیتی نصب گردد.
2-حتما آخرین ورژن فلش پلیر و net framework و آخرین دایرکتس را روی سیستمتان نصب نمایید.
3-کسانی که ویندوز 64 بیتی دارند به روش زیر عمل نمایند:
ابتدا وارد کنترل پنل شده و حالت category را انتخاب نمایید.اولین منوی سمت چپ system and security می باشد که زیر آن سه لینک آبی وجود دارد.شما find and fix problem  را انتخاب نمایید .سپس run programs made for previos version of windows را انتخاب نمایید .سپس next  بزنید و در لیستی که ظاهر میشود برنامه ای که ارور ران تایم و یا clode program میدهد را پیدا کرده و next بزنید و ادامه دهید تا به پایان برسد.حال برنامه شما بدون مشکل انجام می شود .موفق باشید

----------

